# Search for man who jumped from ship in portsmouth



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/10314301.stm a link to the bbc regarding two stowaways on a cargo ship in portsmouth


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

An old Pompey tradition started by Buster Crabbe.

John T.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, it wernt an Aussie or he would have jumped of abeam of the Pub.


----------



## bobw (Apr 18, 2006)

"We are very concerned for the safety of the missing man"....er really??
I suppose the caught chap is merely "helping the police with their enquiries"?
Have to like the way authorities play with words.


----------

